# Khon Kaen/Roi-Et/Udon Thani: opinions



## Grennor (Nov 27, 2008)

I am considering moving with my Thai lady to Khon Kaen/Roi-Et/Udon Thani area later this year, would appreciate any opinions on such a move to this area for a non Thai speaking Brit. all views/opinions of these areas welcomed.Grennor


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Grennor said:


> I am considering moving with my Thai lady to Khon Kaen/Roi-Et/Udon Thani area later this year, would appreciate any opinions on such a move to this area for a non Thai speaking Brit. all views/opinions of these areas welcomed.Grennor


Wherever you move to, you'll do fine as long as you don't move too close to your family in law. 
Khon Kaen and Udon Thani (the cities) are well populated by "farangs" and also bars and entertainment-venues are on hand. I don't know enough about Roi-Et.


----------



## Grennor (Nov 27, 2008)

joseph44 said:


> Wherever you move to, you'll do fine as long as you don't move too close to your family in law.
> Khon Kaen and Udon Thani (the cities) are well populated by "farangs" and also bars and entertainment-venues are on hand. I don't know enough about Roi-Et.


Cheers , Joseph for your candid reply, good to know there will be other "farangs" to talk to if the need should arise , any idea about the golf courses in those areas,do they exist ? if so are they on a par with the ones beetween Bangkok & pattaya ? ..........Grennor


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

hi - this link was on another thread here for golf courses in Thailand

Thai Golfer

this page lists golf facilities in the three areas you named


----------



## Grennor (Nov 27, 2008)

thanks for the link Song Si, I will probably spend many happy hours trawling through the courses. Cheers .......Grennor.


----------

